# Calmac facilities - TV on board???



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if CalMac have sat tv (or maybe just normal tv) as I've just realised I've booked the Oban-Barra Ferry at 3pm on Saturday 17th May - FA Cup final day!! 

Would like to watch the game if poss.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Doesn't anyone have experience of CalMac??


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: CALMAC facilities - TV on board???*



griffly16 said:


> Hi, just wondering if CalMac have sat tv (or maybe just normal tv) as I've just realised I've booked the Oban-Barra Ferry at 3pm on Saturday 17th May - FA Cup final day!!
> 
> Would like to watch the game if poss.
> 
> ...


It will be on the radio.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Perhaps nobody is interested in the FA Cup Final (whatever that is!)!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Stuart


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Griffly,
Only done Mull with Calmac, but I don't seem to remember seeing any tv's on the MV Isle of Mull or the Lord of the Isles. The MV Isle of Mull is one of the bigger boats so far as I'm aware too.
So in a clear & concise answer - I haven't a clue - sorry :?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I know FA about football!!! :lol:


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh well never mind. Thanks for the replies anyway.

Griff


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> Oh well never mind. Thanks for the replies anyway.
> 
> Griff


We've used several of Calmac's ferries but I just don't remember about TVs on board. Try their 08 hundred 066 5000, I expect the folks'll give you a reliable answer.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Done Oban-Barra 5 years ago but I don't recall there being a tv for public viewing. It was a Saturday afternoon in April so if there had been one I'm sure I would have been watching


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Glengyle said:


> Done Oban-Barra .... Saturday afternoon in April so if there had been one I'm sure I would have been watching


Despite the wonderful views?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

and why do you think scots telly would be showing the English cup final anyway? or that any scots on board would want to watch

Plain answer most are too small and crossings too short no tellys

Longer crossings have cabins with tellys but its terrestrial and scots


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

thieawin said:


> and why do you think scots telly would be showing the English cup final anyway? or that any scots on board would want to watch
> 
> Plain answer most are too small and crossings too short no tellys
> 
> Longer crossings have cabins with tellys but its terrestrial and scots


sorry but wrong on several counts. there were at least 5 tvs showing the game, quite a few scots watching and it was satellite tv. most impressed actually.

first time with calmac and thought the customer service was excellent.

griff.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

So, if it was on satellite it wasn't scots telly, whoever watched it!

Must be hard keeping the dish directional with the up and down and side to side motion and manouvering.. You must have had a very calm crossing.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

thieawin said:


> So, if it was on satellite it wasn't scots telly, whoever watched it!
> 
> Must be hard keeping the dish directional with the up and down and side to side motion and manouvering.. You must have had a very calm crossing.


yeah, it was a calm crossing. I was expecting it to be rougher but apparently it's been like that for a couple of weeks now with the good weather. hadn't thought of the logistics of getting the signal but I suppose something like the camos would do it. it was bbc scotland showing the game though, even if it was sattelite.

griff.


----------

